

Did the LHC find the Higgs boson? - fname
http://www.math.columbia.edu/~woit/wordpress/?p=3643

======
hsmyers
While the rumor was slightly interesting, the commentary was very interesting!
It gives (with give and take :) ) a modest window into how folks at this level
and in this discipline interact. A pleasant change from the more or less
constant 'Apple this...' and 'SEOs that...'

~~~
Locke1689
_A pleasant change from the more or less constant 'Apple this...' and 'SEOs
that...'_

That hasn't ever been the case in academic CS as far as I can see. In fact, in
my experience academic CS looks pretty much the same as academic physics. The
closest approximation in the CS community for this event was probably that
P=?NP "paper" that Lipton posted a little while ago.

------
guelo
Answer: probably not.

